# Badge less Grill



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

I searched and came up with nothing. Does no one make a badge less grill for the CC?


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

T-Nasty said:


> I searched and came up with nothing. Does no one make a badge less grill for the CC?


I don't think so (at least not yet), you will find some but all are custom work.


----------



## ttbarks (Aug 8, 2010)

found this on youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4sSXUVJfDo


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

ttbarks said:


> found this on youtube
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4sSXUVJfDo


WOW. That looks amazing. I'll have to look into this. Hopefully I can figure out a way to keep the chrome in there.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

It looks pretty sweet. Almost kind of bulky though. 

FK was the first manufacturer who made badgeless grills for the b6 passat. Maybe we'll get lucky and they'll start making them for the CC.

All in good time.


----------



## wayne33 (Sep 30, 2010)

any luck on this


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

im saying I like this and really I like having the emblem. Who knows though.


----------



## dddanimator (Feb 5, 2006)

*I want*

If someone knows where to get this, Please post a link.
I'll buy one.


----------



## wayne33 (Sep 30, 2010)

me too


----------



## comcf (Aug 23, 2004)

I've just bought an extra grill off EBay to do the conversion. Might make two to sell one. Stay tuned.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

This isn't listed on the FK website so I think their out unless this is a prototype.


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

I would buy one in a heart beat!


----------



## CC U L8TR (Aug 3, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> This isn't listed on the FK website so I think their out unless this is a prototype.


what is fk's website address?


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

CC U L8TR said:


> what is fk's website address?


just look up fk automotive on google.


----------



## Hyjnx (Sep 25, 2006)

everything ive seen has been a custom job of hacking up 2 grills. kinda expensive but worth it for the looks IMO


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

anybody found one? :wave:


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Bump to an old thread! LOL


----------



## stancyvw (Jul 30, 2013)

Any updates on this


----------



## nozmadd0x (Sep 2, 2013)

I have a 13 and haven't found one yet, ended up just spraying mine over the weekend. Not 100% sure on the 09-12 but leaning towards no as I've done many blanket searches for "cc grill" with no year indicated and still have come up dry everytime (except for the custom ones).


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

gotta know where to look http://www.ebay.de/itm/231026140587?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

That appears to be a B7 instead of a CC grill.


----------



## ferbe (Apr 11, 2013)

*Thoughts?*

I too very much want the badgeless front!!! Is this the right part or am I misunderstanding the completely german ebay

http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-PASSAT-CC...Platform:357|Type:2.0+TSI&hash=item4d1b349623


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

ferbe said:


> I too very much want the badgeless front!!! Is this the right part or am I misunderstanding the completely german ebay
> 
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/VW-PASSAT-CC...Platform:357|Type:2.0+TSI&hash=item4d1b349623


Doesn't look like they ship to the states


----------



## ferbe (Apr 11, 2013)

But if we found a way to get it here, would this be what we were looking for??? I know some people who know some people.


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

ferbe said:


> But if we found a way to get it here, would this be what we were looking for??? I know some people who know some people.


Can't confirm, bad picture is bad.


----------



## Stero1D (Aug 8, 2012)

thats lower front bumper grill.... Thats not main front grill


----------



## ciki (May 6, 2012)

you dont really need an extra grill to make yours badgeless. just youtube some fiberglass/bondo skills


----------



## jerseyjim0 (Sep 28, 2005)

sk8too said:


> Doesn't look like they ship to the states




yes they do. Ask him for a quote in (GERMAN) to your address in the states


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Its the bottom grill not the upper one

Sent from my LG-LS980 using Tapatalk


----------

